# Was TDF better than the plain vanilla "digit"???



## powerhoney (May 31, 2014)

Plain and simple, guys...
Which did/do you like better???
1. THe old wine "thinkdigit forum"
2. New kid in the block with plain vanilla looks called "digit"
3. It doesn't matter tuh meh!!!


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

*re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla "digit"???*

Absolutely Zero Damns give or take.
Voted no. 4.


----------



## ashs1 (May 31, 2014)

*re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla "digit"???*

I am trying to like the new layout...change is hard.


----------



## flyingcow (May 31, 2014)

i only see changes in digit.in website not on the forums (TDF) except some bugs etc..is TD*F* changed too?


----------



## powerhoney (May 31, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i only see changes in digit.in website not on the forums (TDF) except some bugs etc..is TD*F* changed too?



Well, they changed their login section for one... Have to click through one more screen... Can't find the forum in tapatalk too... In working condition, that is!!! 

No "like" buttons too!!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &quot;digit&quot;???*

the change in the forum is almost negligible for the desktop users, IMO. 
just login and like buttons have changed

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] : you are leading the leaderboard buddy. 
congrats  

just found that out now, digit is rewarding


----------



## flyingcow (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &quot;digit&quot;???*

Oh i see...



mastercool8695 said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] : you are leading the leaderboard buddy.
> congrats
> 
> just found that out now, digit is rewarding


where are the leaderboards?


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2014)

"Old classic look" of Thinkdigit.com was a mess.
So, new design is a relief.

As for the rewards system.. I think it will attack a lot of traffic to digit. Well played digit.

Anyway, so I tried to login to digit.in through forum ID. No success.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &amp;quot;digit&amp;quot;???*

Why am I able to browse digit only through mobile?? Browsing from PC returns Server not found error'?? Any idea?

- - - Updated - - -

Why am I able to browse digit only through mobile?? Browsing from PC returns Server not found error'?? Any idea?

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Anyway, so I tried to login to digit.in through forum ID. No success.



you have to click on the 4th icon in order to sign with your account details.
*static.digit.in/fckeditor/single%20sign%20on.png


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 31, 2014)

I love the new design. Hands down. Changing designs has its risks, considering Tech2 made a mess of things with their 'Yellow yellow' theme.


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &amp;quot;digit&amp;quot;???*



rijinpk1 said:


> you have to click on the 4th icon in order to sign with your account details.



Doesn't work on Firefox for me. 
On chromium also some error.
On Opera also some error. :/


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &amp;quot;digit&amp;quot;???*



Vyom said:


> Doesn't work on Firefox for me.
> On chromium also some error.
> On Opera also some error. :/



Digit: Technology Advice, Product Reviews, Latest News, Free Downloads.


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2014)

what is the reward system


----------



## snap (May 31, 2014)

Imo new site is good but they should leave the forums alone let it be Thinkdigit Forum


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

Anorion said:


> what is the reward system



the more you help ,the more you earn. for every 221 reward point, you will get a digit magazine free.
this might help. Digit Rewards Points


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 31, 2014)

Anorion said:


> what is the reward system


Curious...


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

i kinda feel like marketing strategy. to attract people to comment and interact more.


----------



## snap (May 31, 2014)

we can comment on digit articles with the forum id?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

snap said:


> we can comment on digit articles with the forum id?



yups...


----------



## snap (May 31, 2014)

it still shows 'register with disquss'


----------



## quagmire (May 31, 2014)

The login id, password entry boxes are missing..

Is this happening to everyone or just me:




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/cF4xm0d.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &amp;quot;digit&amp;quot;???*



snap said:


> it still shows 'register with disquss'



ya. just noticed it. points are added onto accounts though.

- - - Updated - - -

how to sign out from forum? 

- - - Updated - - -



quagmire said:


> The login id, password entry boxes are missing..
> 
> Is this happening to everyone or just me:
> 
> ...



 it is for everyone.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

[MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION],the forum connect link you posted gives me page not found-500 error on login with my forum id but i still get the logout button in top right corner.also how are we supposed to see our points on dashboard as the dashboard icon(trophy icon) on that forum connect link only shows latest users awarded points.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION],the forum connect link you posted gives me page not found-500 error on login with my forum id but i still get the logout button in top right corner.also how are we supposed to see our points on dashboard as the dashboard icon(trophy icon) on that forum connect link only shows latest users awarded points.



have you logged in  as shown in post 9(by clicking on 4th icon)?

in order to know the points, you can visit here Digit Rewards Points


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

i am not getting that 4th icon but i can login through that forum connect link so using that.i visited the gamification link as suggested by you & there on clicking dashboard showed me the earned points which is 5 btw  frankly speaking i find it easier to configure a router behind another router with port forwarding than to understand all this social networking/linking/earning points kind of thing.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i am not getting that 4th icon but i can login through that forum connect link so using that.i visited the gamification link as suggested by you & there on clicking dashboard showed me the earned points which is 5 btw  frankly speaking i find it easier to configure a router behind another router with port forwarding than to understand all this social networking/linking/earning points kind of thing.



+1000 to your last line!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i am not getting that 4th icon but i can login through that forum connect link so using that.i visited the gamification link as suggested by you & there on clicking dashboard showed me the earned points which is 5 btw  frankly speaking i find it easier to configure a router behind another router with port forwarding than to understand all this social networking/linking/earning points kind of thing.



when you join you will get 5 points  
there are two forumns now  one digit.in/forum and other digit.in/ask-digit 
make 221 points and earn  a magazine.. i think i am gonna leave digit forum in order to get active on digit main website


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

[MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION],says the one with the top score in rankings  from my point of view you have what i call great online social networking skills.
 [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION],i will only post here points or no points.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION],says the one with the top score in rankings  from my point of view you have what i call great online social networking skills.
> [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION],i will only post here points or no points.



my point was actually a sarcasm intended . the mixing up of main site and forum was not required.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

my point was based on my preference.i only post in traditional forums so whatever benefits digit main site provides(now or in future) i will still post here only.


----------



## snap (Jun 1, 2014)

they should restore the forum as it was before

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 1, 2014)

^^
Yeah, my feelings exactly... 
Bring back the old TDF!!! [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION]


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 1, 2014)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ riot ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ riot ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ



Didn't get the parts either side of "riot"... Are they smileys???


----------



## rish1 (Jun 1, 2014)

whats the criteria for reward points.. ? if its based on the actual Quality of posts on  the forum .. well then i am disappointed.. 

+ they took away all the likes as well  

that used to encourage us.. looks like no fun in posting now..

looks like time to get back to silent guest mode


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

never cared about "likes" & the posts here have no role in reward points.for that you have to post at digit main site question/answer section i think.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> never cared about "likes" & the posts here have no role in reward points.for that you have to post at digit main site question/answer section i think.



thanks for the reply ..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 2, 2014)

Digit is now sometimes blocked at work.. So this sucks for me.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Digit is now sometimes blocked at work.. So this sucks for me.



Whoa!!! When did Digit become NSFW???


----------



## snap (Jun 3, 2014)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Give back old forum


----------



## lywyre (Jun 3, 2014)

For me, nothing has changed, except the domain name. What am I missing?
Note: I use adblock.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2014)

There are no radical changes to the forum itself and the Digit homepage itself looks cleaner than before.

I read once that Raaabo was bemoaning that the Digit brand was getting diluted because he named the website thinkdigit. I think Digit makes more sense.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 3, 2014)

The Digit homepage, at first, seemed very cluttered to me..but, after 2-3 days usage, i feel it much better than the previous versions.. +1 to new page.
Apart from the "like button removal " and "log out button removal", i don't see/feel much changes in the forum


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 6, 2014)

I like the New digit website and it's new design but linking forum login is a very bad idea. And I'm still not able to login to forum. So far using in tapatalk only.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 8, 2014)

Change is generally hard to accept but I can see the level of work they did, hopefully things will get streamlined. However, asking to revert must be discouraging for Digit.in


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

Ricky said:


> Change is generally hard to accept but I can see the level of work they did, hopefully things will get streamlined. However, asking to revert must be discouraging for Digit.in



Hmmm.... Yeah... You have made a valid point...  
On a side note though, Digit feels more like a beta than a finished product for now...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

^^ And we the beta testers. We should be happy to be the beta testers.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ And we the beta testers. We should be happy to be the beta testers.




He He!!! I think Digit should pay us for being beta testers!!!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> He He!!! I think Digit should pay us for being beta testers!!!


Just what i was gonna say !


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

Just bring back the old forum login


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 8, 2014)

snap said:


> Just bring back the old forum login


Yes, that's all I need, because whenever i login from digit.in from the forum button it says error "rr" and hangs


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2014)

If only I could get a nickel every time I clicked Quick Logout accidentally instead of Quick Links.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If only I could get a nickel every time I clicked Quick Logout accidentally instead of Quick Links.



That damn button bugs me too...
Those two are so close!!!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 8, 2014)

Guys, my both wrists broke in an bike accident on 4th, doing fine. Got  a little strrengghh now to reply


----------



## snap (Jun 8, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Guys, my both wrists broke in an bike accident on 4th, doing fine. Got  a little strrengghh now to reply



Reddit


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 9, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Yes, that's all I need, because whenever i login from digit.in from the forum button it says error "rr" and hangs


Any solution ? but i usually keep reloading forum page and my luck is, it logos on automatically.


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2014)

This new "like" plugin looks so ugly


----------



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Yes, that's all I need, because whenever i login from digit.in from the forum button it says error "rr" and hangs


Try login from this link...
*www.digit.in/forum/usercp.php


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2014)

snap said:


> This new "like" plugin looks so ugly



I don't see it.


----------



## snap (Jun 9, 2014)

Faun said:


> I don't see it.



i think it is not available in some sections. *www.digit.in/forum/feedback/184284...june-2014-13th-anniversary-2.html#post2123442


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank god they removed those fugly looking like/thanks buttons!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Thank god they removed those fugly looking like/thanks buttons!!!



No, thank Raaabo!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> No, thank Raaabo!



Will do if and when I finally receive my Digit magazine...  
Damn India Post!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Will do if and when I finally receive my Digit magazine...
> Damn India Post!!!



me too waiting.  will take atleast 8 more days since it has to reach Kerala from mumbai.


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 10, 2014)

8 days? Really? You should have it by now surely!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> 8 days? Really? You should have it by now surely!



the last time i ordered, it reached my  home on 20th of that month even though they shipped it on the first day itself. so i think ,this should also be the same.


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 10, 2014)

So not a subscriber? Just some issues bought online?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> So not a subscriber? Just some issues bought online?



yeah..


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 11, 2014)

It still shouldn't take so long. Write to editor at digit.in with your order confirmation details. Let me look into this.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> It still shouldn't take so long. Write to editor at digit.in with your order confirmation details. Let me look into this.



My orders also do not reach on time... I still haven't received this month's issue!!!  
Also, to top it all off, the tracking number I was sent is invalid!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &quot;digit&quot;???*



powerhoney said:


> My orders also do not reach on time... I still haven't received this month's issue!!!
> Also, to top it all off, the tracking number I was sent is invalid!!!



Tracking number never worked for me too..

- - - Updated - - -



Raaabo said:


> It still shouldn't take so long. Write to editor at digit.in with your order confirmation details. Let me look into this.



done !


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &quot;digit&quot;???*



rijinpk1 said:


> Tracking number never worked for me too..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You got a reply from them???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &quot;digit&quot;???*



powerhoney said:


> You got a reply from them???



not yet.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &quot;digit&quot;???*



Raaabo said:


> It still shouldn't take so long. Write to editor at digit.in with your order confirmation details. *Let me look into this.*




Okay, so I got a reply from Digit and it is clear that you didn't take a look into this!!! 

Here's the reply:-



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you very much for writing to us.
> 
> ...




Now,  [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION]

You were saying that it should not be taking a long time... Your logistic team thinks otherwise... Contradictory statements do not bode well with your magazine!!! 

Also, please check the tracking no. yourself and provide me a valid proof that it works!!! 

And, yeah, for your information I ordered a screen guard from Chennai, they sent it through registered post and I assure you it didn't take 10 to 12 working days!!! Ordered it on the 2nd of this month and got it on the 6th!!!

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> not yet.




Not at all happy with this unprofessional behaviour... Why should I wait till the 20th of a month to get my hands on the magazine???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

got a similar message


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> got a similar message



Hope [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] sees this!!!


----------



## snap (Jun 13, 2014)

What's with the attachments repeatedly going kaput? :\


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 13, 2014)

snap said:


> What's with the attachments repeatedly going kaput? :\


Yeah, would like to know this too...

Plus, some avatars are messed up or missing...


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 13, 2014)

Will look into the delivery queries on Monday.

Attachments are a constant pain with VB and various apache modules. Working on it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2014)

too much of eye candy is using too much ram and infinite scroll makes is worse for those with limited bandwidth.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> too much of eye candy is using too much ram and infinite scroll makes is worse for those with limited bandwidth.


Maybe they can make two versions of the site...


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys a little help. I use opera mini to browse tdf. B4 the update i had to manually select tdf members layout which is the full version ie all the pages of a post are accessible. This would nt be there by default so i selectd it by clicking full site at the bottom of the page. After the update when i click full site it says page not found. so im stuck with tdf guests layout whch is the barebones layout with no access to further pages of a post. A little help?t


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 17, 2014)

Huh? The style selection works when logged in, and not otherwise. Since you're saying "full site" I assume it loads the mobile style first. Clicking on fiul site should take you to the guests style, that's normal behaviour. I guess I don't understand what you're complaining about, so explain step by step maybe...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Hey guys a little help. I use opera mini to browse tdf. B4 the update i had to manually select tdf members layout which is the full version ie all the pages of a post are accessible. This would nt be there by default so i selectd it by clicking full site at the bottom of the page. After the update when i click full site it says page not found. so im stuck with tdf guests layout whch is the barebones layout with no access to further pages of a post. A little help?t



Use tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 17, 2014)

Guys this new digit has serious issues with Tapatalk
It gives me message that install package from your admin panel!


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Was TDF better than the plain vanilla &amp;amp;quot;digit&amp;amp;quot;???*

@Raabo Well thats the problem. When i click full site it says Page not found. B4 the update it used to let me select the layout. I use Opera mini n since i use a j2me phone,cant use tapatalk.

- - - Updated - - -

Even after logging in it used to be tdf guests so i had to manually select tdf members. Now i cant change the layout so cant browse the forum properly. Now did the update remove the members layout?

- - - Updated - - -

Oh well luks lyk problem solvd. UC Browser works for tdf. In uc clicking full site changes layout to tdf members. Wonder why it doesnt work in opera mini. Browsing in opera is much smoother.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh well luks lyk problem solvd. UC Browser works for tdf. In uc clicking full site changes layout to tdf members. Wonder why it doesnt work in opera mini. Browsing in opera is much smoother.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 17, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys this new digit has serious issues with Tapatalk
> It gives me message that install package from your admin panel!



same problem here..  Can't link the Digit forum in tapatalk.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> same problem here..  Can't link the Digit forum in tapatalk.



For me, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 26, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> same problem here..  Can't link the Digit forum in tapatalk.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> For me, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.





kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys this new digit has serious issues with Tapatalk
> It gives me message that install package from your admin panel!



Has the tapatalk problems been fixed till now???


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 26, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys this new digit has serious issues with Tapatalk
> It gives me message that install package from your admin panel!



Yeah it happenes, 2/3 times for me. Just go back and try again.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 26, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Has the tapatalk problems been fixed till now???



No..


----------



## snap (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like the login tabs are back on the forum


----------



## blah (Jun 27, 2014)

I put them back for now, until we get a better way to have SSO. Old way still available to those wanting to login to site and forum. Tapatalk seems to be a stupid problem on their behalf. We have everything working fine on our end.



Spoiler



This is Raaabo btw


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2014)

I haven't experienced any problems for sometime now.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 28, 2014)

It was working wierdly a acouple of weeks ago, now its good again.  

but today I see an video ad like those on !!!  I hate it when  they turn on audio without asking.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 28, 2014)

Please fix Tapatalk ASAP!!!


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2014)

Posting from tapatalk. This is the 3rd device I'm using working flawlessly.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 2, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/02/y2aruqe6.jpg

Everytime I get this error message!

I have to delete forum and again search add and rejoin!
Please help!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2014)

I too get this message, but it doesn't stop login to forum on my Android.
I don't think you need to delete forum and add again each time you get this message!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 2, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Posting from tapatalk. This is the 3rd device I'm using working flawlessly.



Am facing the same problems with tapatalk too!!! It happens randomly... Maybe after a day or maybe after two weeks!!!


----------



## blah (Jul 2, 2014)

Weird... BTW people can change email and passwords now, and login from forum directly... so it's very much like before...


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I too get this message, but it doesn't stop login to forum on my Android.
> I don't think you need to delete forum and add again each time you get this message!



I am on ios!
It doesn't let me access!


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I am on ios!
> It doesn't let me access!


That sounds like a rap song.. 
Add some 'yo', and you're up!!


----------



## blah (Jul 2, 2014)

Check now, I JUST updated tapatalk all files again... hopefully now it will work on iOS too...


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2014)

Test post from tapatalk.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 2, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Test post from tapatalk.



Are you posting from iPhone?


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2014)

Eww wash your mouth out with soap!!! 

Actually Nexus 7. Don't have my iPad with me, so can't test iOS.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 2, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Eww wash your mouth out with soap!!!
> 
> Actually Nexus 7. Don't have my iPad with me, so can't test iOS.



Any info on the gamification rewards, if any???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2014)

I want a layout for TDF which is a cross between Erodov and Tech Enclave and Toms Hardware forums....


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Any info on the gamification rewards, if any???


 [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION]
Need some clarification on the quoted post...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 8, 2014)

I get that Package file version error too , once or twice, but it isn't that annoying. And generally goes away after 1 or 2 attemps to enter the forum through Tapatalk. I'm on the Moto G BTW


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 9, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Actually Nexus 7. Don't have my iPad with me, so can't test iOS.



Okay. I am on iOS and the package file problem is a *very persistent* one and is very annoying. Doesn't ever let me browse or join the forum. All access is denied and package file version errors. If it's not a problem from your side then maybe you could report to tapatalk people?

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I too get this message, but it doesn't stop login to forum on my Android.
> I don't think you need to delete forum and add again each time you get this message!



In Android, maybe. In iOS, no good. Not even searching again and adding helps. Always the same error. When I try to join anyways it says Access is Denied. 


-----Manual Update------

Just tried to clear cache and add again. Can confirm working perfectly again (on my iPod Touch 5th Gen 64GB on iOS 7.1.1) for the time being. As many people have said that the result might be temporary, I'll keep checking and report it here.

*i.imgur.com/gbQ5qtU.jpg


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2014)

Are the avatars on drugs??? They sometimes work and sometimes don't... Anybody else facing this issue???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Are the avatars on drugs??? They sometimes work and sometimes don't... Anybody else facing this issue???



the problem is not yet solved.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Are the avatars on drugs??? They sometimes work and sometimes don't... Anybody else facing this issue???


  [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] has acknowledged the issue. He said the work is still going on that front


----------

